# Wintering in Greece



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Are you looking for a new winter destination? Greece has a lot to offer? 

See http://www.magbaztravels.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=839&Itemid=203

We prefer Turkey  

Don


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for that I will have a good read later, I know Sonesta has thought about Greece for the winter.

I would love to go to Turkey but as it is not EU I guess we couldn't take the pooches.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi very nice do they let pikies in :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Ahhh, happy memories :roll: .

Camping Thines, just down the road, is slightly more sophisticated: two campers plus the beefy chap wearing camos in the office (who downloads inordinate amounts of something off the net??) can use the free wifi at the same time...

Jacquie


----------

